# Where's the love for Portsmouth in here??



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

And if you're still on this thread:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Now I'm ready for 4'33."

No. Really.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Well that was refreshing!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve got the LP, but prefer conventional recordings where things go wrong or get a bit weird at times - such as the final chords of Beethoven´s 3rd Concerto with Badura-Skoda/Scherchen, or Sibelius 5th/Celibidache on DG, where he turns the end into an operatic performance, starring himself 
- "Deeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Deeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! Deeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! (etc.)".


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Now I'm ready for 4'33."
> 
> No. Really.


Who does the best version of 4'33"?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Portsmouth is just up the road from where I live - less than an hour's gentle drive. It's a historic and fascinating city which is on the 'up' after several years in the doldrums after the major naval base there shut down. I am old enough to remember the Portsmouth Sinfonia when it first appeared in the early 1970s (I was was a secondary ('high') school). I was a bit snooty about it then, but now appreciate the fun they must have had making these recordings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Portsmouth Sinfonia wasn't intended as a joke even though it turned into one. These were not people deliberately stinking it up, they were doing the best the could. Originally, it was an experiment between Brian Eno and conductor Robin Mortimer to see if people playing instruments on which they were not trained (or, in Eno's case, being a non-musician) could occasionally come together and produce what the composer intended. I suppose we got our answer. In fact, if you look at the picture of the orchestra, the person second to the right in the third row in a black blouse and beret is Brian Eno. He was playing clarinet in the orchestra--an instrument he knew virtually nothing about.


----------



## JohnnyRotten (Aug 10, 2013)

Even the Sex Pistols could play better than them lot!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Apparently the laws of nature work against Portsmouth.






Feline critics >>> Gramophone.


----------

